# X FESTIVAL DE LUCES Y COLORES - TRUJILLO



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas tomas libidito. Definitivamente en Trujillo nació Dios. :lol:


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Excelente la iluminacion de las iglesias, debería tambien hacerse con las casonas, municipalidad, etc.

Lo bueno de este festival con respecto a otros anos es que ya no se esta tocando los arboles de la plaza de armas, antes se adornaban estos con luces y cosas, pero maltrataban las plantas...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

perupd said:


> Buenas tomas libidito. Definitivamente en Trujillo nació Dios. :lol:


Esa canción es chévere!!! 

...En Trujillo nació Dios,
San Pedro nació en Ascope;
la Virgen María en Chocope
y en Laredo nací yo...! 

:yes:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

haber si alguien se puede ir a tomar una fotito al nacimiento q esta en el local de la sunat !!! me gusta!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> haber si alguien se puede ir a tomar una fotito al nacimiento q esta en el local de la sunat !!! me gusta!!!!!!


Pasé por ahi y casi le tomo foto pero no se no termina de convencerme.....eso de k este en el techo.......


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

super lindo  me encantó, mi primito debe estar muy contento con todas esas cosas pues a su edad debe parecer magico, saludos


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Que regio lo pitufos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Todo realmente muy creativo e ingenioso!


----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> Te pasaste con las fotos libidito. Aunque no soy partidario de que lo hagan encima dle verde de la plaza de armas, se ve bien y atrae muchas pero muchas visitas...


Por lo menos ya no adornan sobre las poncianas


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

libidito que bellas fotos, que tal iluminación y que alegría se ve. En la televisión el otro día vi que bonito han iluminado Trujillo. Te pasaste libi con tus fotos, están más que chéveres. Feliz Navidad para tí y tu familia.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> libidito que bellas fotos, que tal iluminación y que alegría se ve. En la televisión el otro día vi que bonito han iluminado Trujillo. *Te pasaste libi con tus fotos, están más que chéveres. Feliz Navidad para tí y tu familia*.


Gracias Lia....tambien feliz navidad para todos tus seres queridos


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Diossss que nostalgia de mi Trujillooooo y de Perù en general esta cada vez mejor Trujillokay:kay::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Kala (Nov 7, 2007)

Ayyyy a mi me fascino el de los pitufos... despues de pasar por ahi me fui tarareando la cancion un buen trecho, hasta q mis amigos casi me apanan


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Este me gusta mucho :cheers:


----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos¡¡¡¡


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

que buena tu primera foto LordJC!!! kay:


----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)

Las fotos estan chvrs, peor no son mias las chiquitas son de noticiastrujillo.com y las ultimas de un blog que encontre en la web...

salu2


----------

